# Wanted - 1960s-1980 Ariens Sno Throw



## Mike Mac89 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hey guys , looking for an older classic Ariens Sno Thro. 30 inch bucket minimum , would be nice if it was the original motor. 

Located in Durham Ontario , West Grey Township. 

Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I usually see the 24 inch locally here in CT, USA, and usually can get them free or real cheap. Once in awhile, you see the 32 inch ones, but that is rare, but you being in Canada, they may be more prevalent up there. Here in the States, Marketplace by Facebook is where you see the most posted.


----------



## Mike Mac89 (Feb 18, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I usually see the 24 inch locally here in CT, USA, and usually can get them free or real cheap. Once in awhile, you see the 32 inch ones, but that is rare, but you being in Canada, they may be more prevalent up there. Here in the States, Marketplace by Facebook is where you see the most posted.



I see a lot of the 24s as well. I had a 32 in my sight last year but slept on it and it was gone


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The 24" machines are much more common here, but 32" machines do pop up. 

Keep checking Kijiji and Face book market place.

The ad doesn't state bucket width, but it looks like a 32" to me. Looks like it will need some work and appears belt guard and heater box are missing.
This mid 70's 924 series is in Brockville, Ont., probably much further than you are willing to travel for it.















Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would also say a 32 ....


----------



## Mike Mac89 (Feb 18, 2021)

Thats always my problem. I find one but its 4 hours away haha. I may just have to bite the bullet and go for a drive. I have a 80s ST1036 but really want the older style 32 ! 

Thanks guys


----------



## Mike Mac89 (Feb 18, 2021)

And the snowblower gods have spoken. Just got her home. Shes well used but found it a mere 20 minutes away!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Glad you were able to find one close to home. 

Looks complete, does it run?

What are your plans for it? Restoration?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Twin Stick 924 series ? .... those are nice units ...


----------



## Mike Mac89 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'll post up a thread in a different spot with my progress , its going to be a full restoration in the spring. But for now its being used ! The old Tec fires up first pull , needs new axel bearings but what blower doesn't haha.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Worn axle bearings will continue to get worse, and will eventually affect the drive performance, as well as effect abnormal wear on other parts. The sooner addressed , the better.


----------



## Cregg (Jan 30, 2021)

Mike Mac89 said:


> And the snowblower gods have spoken. Just got her home. Shes well used but found it a mere 20 minutes away!
> 
> View attachment 185489
> 
> View attachment 185490


Hello

I am "parting out" an Ariens Model 924013 from 1974. The fiction disc hub is cracked and the motor has been repurposed. The snow blower has seen a lot of use in last 45 years in Lake Tahoe, CA / NV, but there are good parts.

Cregg


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Cyl fin is bent ?
Also noticed the bungee strap on bars. Looks complete and lots of life left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

